# Speed Test that are Reliable



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone have any reliable Bandwidth speed tests or internet speed tests that are reliable because I don't believe that I have one that I can use. I have AT&T SBC DSL. I just ordered the Elite Package that is 3.0MBPS to 6.0MBPS. I don't see a real difference in the speed. Is this a big change from 1.0-1.5MBPS because it does not seem like it.
If you have any help that would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Speedster


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, "reliable" is somewhat nebulous. Lots of factors affect the speed tests. I'd visit a number of sites and try downloading a file, and see what the average download speed is. For 3mbit connections, you should be able to download around 300-350kbytes/second.


----------



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

My internet company said that I need a new DSL modem because currently I have a Speedstrem 5360. What would you recommend for a new modem? Or will this help me at all?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please don't start multiple threads on the same topic, I closed the other thread.

I don't find any current information on that modem, it appears to be discontinued. It may be the limiting factor in the speeds, perhaps your ISP is onto something. :smile:


----------



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes, the modem does work. I was worring about the speed limitations. What would a good modem for the speeds posted above?
Thanks,
Speedster


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd go with the ISP's recommendations, that way they can't do this to you again! :grin:


----------



## speedster (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank you John,
I went with the 802.11g Wireless Gateway (2Wire) from SBC. I think this should do well for me.
Regards, 
Speedster


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------



## ang_hammarad (Aug 16, 2005)

at&t has its own speed test site. Pick the server closest to you.

http://help.sbcglobal.net/dsl/speedtest/

The through put speeds should be about 80% of your sync speeds.

6016..........at or above 4812

768............at or above 614


----------

